
U.S. Immigration Shutdown Imminent as Congress Talks Collapse - walterbell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/andyjsemotiuk/2020/08/13/us-immigration-shutdown-imminent-as-congress-talks-collapse/#1064b66e3407
======
justinclift
Canada approves of this. Those talented workers no longer able to get to the
US, can now discover a better destination. ;)

~~~
thelastinuit
Have a donut!

------
sprite
Isn't USCIS supposed to be self funded through filing fees mostly? Have they
been running a pyramid scheme where they are using new filing fees to process
older applications?

~~~
maxcan
In the article they wrote that while it was traditionally self funded, they
had to hire a bunch of anti fraud investigators because of mandates from Trump
which destroyed their finances.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Perhaps Congress should have acted sooner.

